# Adobe TV problem



## Driffert (Mar 7, 2013)

Was watching Adobe TV episodes on Lightroom on my iPad2 in Safari and the suddenly it no longer works.   When I select a video to watch the screen comes up as normal but sudenly turns grey and nothing happens.  Anyone else experience that?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Driffert, welcome to the forum!

No, I haven't seen that, sorry.  I don't tend to watch Adobe TV on my iPad though.  You should find all of the videos on YouTube though - that might work better.  www.youtube.com/user/AdobeLightroom


----------



## Driffert (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 7, 2013)

Just tried it using both Safari and Mercury on my iPad and it worked fine....

Edit: iPad with Retina Display, whatever version that's called!


----------



## Driffert (Mar 7, 2013)

Jim,

My iPad2 worked fine using Safari for several days and then all of a sudden I started getting the grey screen instead of the video.  I tried it using Chrome on the iPad and got the same thing


----------



## wianb (Mar 8, 2013)

No problem with my iPad 2. I suspect the problem lays with your iPad rather than with Adobe TV.


----------

